# Ma perché?



## Nono (19 Aprile 2022)

Spazio dei perché è delle risposte se ci sono.

Ma perché si fa una fatica boia a trovare il tempo di cottura della pasta?

Uno recente: ho preso delle delle pastiglie: dose giornaliera mezza pastiglia al giorno, non superare le dosi consigliate. Ma perché non le hanno fatte direttamente la metà più piccole?


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Spazio dei perché è delle risposte se ci sono.
> 
> Ma perché si fa una fatica boia a trovare il tempo di cottura della pasta?
> 
> Uno recente: ho preso delle delle pastiglie: dose giornaliera mezza pastiglia al giorno, non superare le dosi consigliate. Ma perché non le hanno fatte direttamente la metà più piccole?


Ma perché le gomme delle moto si sgonfiano dopo tot tempo? Non sono ermetiche?


----------



## Nono (19 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma perché le gomme delle moto si sgonfiano dopo tot tempo? Non sono ermetiche?


Caspita è vero, la lasci ferma e te le ritrovi a terra


----------



## Nono (19 Aprile 2022)

Ma perché gli affettati in busta hanno l'apertura dal lato delle fette che stanno sotto?

Così sei costretto ad aprire tutto


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Aprile 2022)

Ma perché fate queste discussioni che già c'è tanto da pensare tutti i giorni? Sono andata a controllare gli affettati... è vero!!! Non ci avevo mai fatto caso


----------



## Nono (19 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ma perché fate queste discussioni che già c'è tanto da pensare tutti i giorni? Sono andata a controllare gli affettati... è vero!!! Non ci avevo mai fatto caso


Io credo che venga fatto apposta per ostacolare la conservazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io credo che venga fatto apposta per ostacolare la conservazione


Perché devi ribaltare il contenuto, se lo rovesci nel piatto è pronto per l'uso


----------



## Nono (19 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perché devi ribaltare il contenuto, se lo rovesci nel piatto è pronto per l'uso


È pronto in entrambi i sensi. La fetta che stava sotto è sopra e viceversa


----------



## Tachipirina (19 Aprile 2022)

io spesso e volentieri manco dalla linguetta riesco ad aprirli uso il coltello e li squarcio


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uno recente: ho preso delle delle pastiglie: dose giornaliera mezza pastiglia al giorno, non superare le dosi consigliate. Ma perché non le hanno fatte direttamente la metà più piccole?


Io prendo tutti i giorni un quarto di pillola progestinica... pensa a quanto devo stare attenta a tagliare senza sbagliare...
Meno male che ho il tagliapillole.


----------



## Nono (19 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io prendo tutti i giorni un quarto di pillola progestinica... pensa a quanto devo stare attenta a tagliare senza sbagliare...
> Meno male che ho il tagliapillole.


Ma non lo posso fare direttamente delle dimensioni giuste .... al limite ne prendi 4 insieme


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma non lo posso fare direttamente delle dimensioni giuste .... al limite ne prendi 4 insieme


Il dosaggio normale per me non andrebbe bene, ma magari ci sono tanti casi singoli e quindi non è spendibile produrre un formato ad personam... è la spiegazione che mi sono data io...


----------



## omicron (19 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il dosaggio normale per me non andrebbe bene, ma magari ci sono tanti casi singoli e quindi non è spendibile produrre un formato ad personam... è la spiegazione che mi sono data io...


ma non hai provato a  chiedere in farmacia se esiste un dosaggio più basso?


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma non hai provato a  chiedere in farmacia se esiste un dosaggio più basso?


No, perchè ha deciso così il ginecologo.


----------



## omicron (19 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, perchè ha deciso così il ginecologo.


chiedere non significa cambiare terapia, magari il dottore è rimasto indietro sul farmaco (a volte capita) e ci sono dosaggi inferiori


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> chiedere non significa cambiare terapia, magari il dottore è rimasto indietro sul farmaco (a volte capita) e ci sono dosaggi inferiori


A luglio lo rivedo per il controllo.
Non so, lui è anche docente universitario e fa continue ricerche sull'endometriosi. Non penso sia rimasto indietro su dosaggi e farmaci, però tutto può essere.


----------



## omicron (19 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A luglio lo rivedo per il controllo.
> Non so, lui è anche docente universitario e fa continue ricerche sull'endometriosi. Non penso sia rimasto indietro su dosaggi e farmaci, però tutto può essere.


anche solo per curiosità


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io spesso e volentieri manco dalla linguetta riesco ad aprirli uso il coltello e li squarcio


Pure io. E ricordatevi di aprirli circa un quarto d’ora prima di quando li consumate.


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure io. E ricordatevi di aprirli circa un quarto d’ora prima di quando li consumate.


sentiamo...... PERCHE??


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pure io. E ricordatevi di aprirli circa un quarto d’ora prima di quando li consumate.


Perché?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> sentiamo...... PERCHE??


Io lo faccio perché....perdono il sapore di salumi finti (come li definisce mio figlio .
Perché non sono affettati al momento)..e non sono proprio freddi da frigor...
@pinco magari lo fa per altri motivi...


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

Quando li impacchettiamo in atmosfera protettiva, prima di termosaldare la confezione, sostituiamo l’aria ivi presente con una miscela di gas che permette di aumentare la durata della conservazione. Tale miscela esce all’apertura della confezione ma la parte depositata sul cibo, si dissolve completamente dopo circa 15 minuti. I 4 componenti della miscela di gas sono: Argon, Anidride Carbonica, Azoto, Ossigeno. Mangiare direttamente dalla confezione senza sollevare la pietanza, vi fa deglutire anche parte di questi gas, che per quanto sia stato dimostrato non abbia effetti nocivi, il sapore risulta sempre leggermente artefatto, oltre al fatto che di fatto, vi mangiare pure del gas assieme al Parmacotto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando li impacchettiamo in atmosfera protettiva, prima di termosaldare la confezione, sostituiamo l’aria ivi presente con una miscela di gas che permette di aumentare la durata della conservazione. Tale miscela esce all’apertura della confezione ma la parte depositata sul cibo, si dissolve completamente dopo circa 15 minuti. I 4 componenti della miscela di gas sono: Argon, Anidride Carbonica, Azoto, Ossigeno. Mangiare direttamente dalla confezione senza sollevare la pietanza, vi fa deglutire anche parte di questi gas, che per quanto sia stato dimostrato non abbia effetti nocivi, il sapore risulta sempre leggermente artefatto, oltre al fatto che di fatto, vi mangiare pure del gas assieme al Parmacotto.


Ecco la spiegazione scientifica...!!!
Io l ho fatta molto easy...


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco la spiegazione scientifica...!!!
> Io l ho fatta molto easy...


Deformazione professionale….


----------



## omicron (20 Aprile 2022)

Perché per le buone maniere non si dice “buon appetito” prima di iniziare a mangiare?


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché per le buone maniere non si dice “buon appetito” prima di iniziare a mangiare?


Perché lo ha deciso Csaba


----------



## omicron (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché lo ha deciso Csaba





*1. Buon appetito! *
Sono in molti a credere che dire buon appetito sia un atto di cortesia, ma in realtà *è sbagliato*iniziare il pasto così.

*Cosa dice il galateo*: per gli aristocratici, infatti, la tavola era un’occasione per conversare, creare alleanze e sinergie. Il cibo era solo un contorno piacevole alla conversazione.
La nobiltà non arrivava mai affamata ad una *tavola formale,* quindi augurare di avere appetito era ed è scorretto. L’inizio del pasto avviene in silenzio e con disinvoltura, seguendo il padrone o la padrona di casa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> *1. Buon appetito! *
> Sono in molti a credere che dire buon appetito sia un atto di cortesia, ma in realtà *è sbagliato*iniziare il pasto così.
> 
> *Cosa dice il galateo*: per gli aristocratici, infatti, la tavola era un’occasione per conversare, creare alleanze e sinergie. Il cibo era solo un contorno piacevole alla conversazione.
> La nobiltà non arrivava mai affamata ad una *tavola formale,* quindi augurare di avere appetito era ed è scorretto. L’inizio del pasto avviene in silenzio e con disinvoltura, seguendo il padrone o la padrona di casa.


Infatti vale per gli aristocratici, che nemmeno cucinavano personalmente. Se vai dalla nonna, che ha cucinato due giorni, devi avere buon appetito e apprezzare tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

E guai se non rutti.


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando li impacchettiamo in atmosfera protettiva, prima di termosaldare la confezione, sostituiamo l’aria ivi presente con una miscela di gas che permette di aumentare la durata della conservazione. Tale miscela esce all’apertura della confezione ma la parte depositata sul cibo, si dissolve completamente dopo circa 15 minuti. I 4 componenti della miscela di gas sono: Argon, Anidride Carbonica, Azoto, Ossigeno. Mangiare direttamente dalla confezione senza sollevare la pietanza, vi fa deglutire anche parte di questi gas, che per quanto sia stato dimostrato non abbia effetti nocivi, il sapore risulta sempre leggermente artefatto, oltre al fatto che di fatto, vi mangiare pure del gas assieme al Parmacotto.


ma quante ne sai


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco la spiegazione scientifica...!!!
> Io l ho fatta molto easy...


ma quante ne sai pure tu


----------



## Nono (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io spesso e volentieri manco dalla linguetta riesco ad aprirli uso il coltello e li squarcio


Ma avete mai notato il prezzo al chilo degli affettati imbustati????


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma avete mai notato il prezzo al chilo degli affettati imbustati????


folli rispetto al taglio e fanno pure cagare, ma sono pratici diciamocelo dai...


----------



## ivanl (20 Aprile 2022)

Io compro la roba intera e me la tengo in cantina, altro che buste


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2022)

Mai preso salumi imbustati . Coppa prosciutto culatello e pancetta tagliati con affettatrice e salame tagliato rigorosamente con coltello. Mai preso neppure il parmigiano già grattugiato : mettono quello scoppiato e anche la crosta ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2022)

Avere i salumi interi ne fa consumare di più è con maggiore frequenza.
Invece dovrebbero essere alimenti di emergenza.


----------



## ivanl (20 Aprile 2022)

per me quasi quotidiani, ora ho un favoloso guanciale da terminare


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per me quasi quotidiani, ora ho un favoloso guanciale da terminare


non fanno benissimo, ma ti posso capire, anche io potrei mangiarli tutti i giorni mi trattengo , ma una volta alla settimana faccio mambassa, con focaccia o gnocco fritto
proprio il peggio del peggio


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> ma quante ne sai


Sono tuttologo….dovresti saperlo oramai.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Mai preso salumi imbustati . Coppa prosciutto culatello e pancetta tagliati con affettatrice e salame tagliato rigorosamente con coltello. Mai preso neppure il parmigiano già grattugiato : mettono quello scoppiato e anche la crosta ...


Io la crosta la mangio, la preferisco addirittura al formaggio stesso.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io la crosta la mangio, la preferisco addirittura al formaggio stesso.


La crosta mi piace un sacco nel brodo....


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

ma perche mia moglie riesce a far crepare pure le piante finte?


----------



## Koala (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La crosta mi piace un sacco nel brodo....


Anche nei pasta e patate


----------



## Koala (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ma perche mia moglie riesce a far crepare pure le piante finte?


Io ho fatto appassire un cactus… dicono che sopravvivono anche settimane senz’acqua… dicono…


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ma perche mia moglie riesce a far crepare pure le piante finte?


Perché probabilmente le annaffia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Io ho fatto appassire un cactus… dicono che sopravvivono anche settimane senz’acqua… dicono…


Io le uccido tutte...sono una bestia con le piante


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io la crosta la mangio, la preferisco addirittura al formaggio stesso.


Anche iofinisco prima la crosta che il grana....
Cazz scaldata nel microonde è una goduria cosmica


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io la crosta la mangio, la preferisco addirittura al formaggio stesso.


alla Topogigio proprio


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> alla Topogigio proprio


chiedero‘ di cambiare nick…TopoGigio….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> chiedero‘ di cambiare nick…TopoGigio….


Ma no...poi come ti chiamo???
Che ti abbrevio sempre il nick?


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma no...poi come ti chiamo???
> Che ti abbrevio sempre il nick?


Gigio?
Sorcetto?
Pincogigio?


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Gigio?
> Sorcetto?
> Pincogigio?


Pantegana


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Gigio?
> Sorcetto?
> Pincogigio?


L unico sarebbe Gigio...
Io tendo ad accorciare tutti i nomi..
Ho scelto i nomi dei miei figli...in base a come potevo chiamarli col nome abbreviato...


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L unico sarebbe Gigio...
> Io tendo ad accorciare tutti i nomi..
> Ho scelto i nomi dei miei figli...in base a come potevo chiamarli col nome abbreviato...


eh ma che sfaticataaaa
comunque Pincopallino non penso proprio che scambierà il suo nome per un pezzetto di parmigiano


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh ma che sfaticataaaa
> comunque Pincopallino non penso proprio che scambierà il suo nome per un pezzetto di parmigiano


Noooo dai....Pinco deve rimanere Pinco!!!


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Noooo dai....Pinco deve rimanere Pinco!!!


ma sicuramente sarà cosi
è pieno zeppo di sue fans qui


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma no...poi come ti chiamo???
> Che ti abbrevio sempre il nick?


gigio non ti piace? 



Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh ma che sfaticataaaa
> comunque Pincopallino non penso proprio che scambierà il suo nome per un pezzetto di parmigiano


Lo cambiai già per il mio primo Vero….Amore…il nick…solo che se scrivo ancora a Feather…è la volta buona che mi banna per stressamento eccessivo. 



Tachipirina ha detto:


> Gigio?
> Sorcetto?
> Pincogigio?


Topone?



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma no...poi come ti chiamo???
> Che ti abbrevio sempre il nick?


Per nome e cognome


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lo cambiai già per il mio primo Vero….Amore…il nick…solo che se scrivo ancora a Feather…è la volta buona che mi banna per stressamento eccessivo.


Come ti chiamavi?


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Come ti chiamavi?


Eh…chiedilo a Vera…solo lei qua ha avuto il potere di farmi cambiare nick. Ero pazzo di lei…lei è saaaale…fa maaaale….


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh…chiedilo a Vera…solo lei qua ha avuto il potere di farmi cambiare nick. Ero pazzo di lei…lei è saaaale…fa maaaale….


Wow....allora sentirò Vera...per essere riuscita cambiare idea a te deve essere bella tosta


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Wow....allora sentirò Vera...per essere riuscita cambiare idea a te deve essere bella tosta


Tostissima! 
Non si chiama Vera per caso….


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tostissima!
> Non si chiama Vera per caso….


Allora se guardiamo i nostri Nick occhio a me...potresti fare una finaccia


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora se guardiamo i nostri Nick occhio a me...potresti fare una finaccia


Mal che vada…non cambia un cazzo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mal che vada…non cambia un cazzo.


Un bel maialino tutto rosa...saresti carino


----------



## Tachipirina (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora se guardiamo i nostri Nick occhio a me...potresti fare una finaccia


lo cura Tachipirina, lo rimette in sesto a suon di supposte e lo ributta nel mucchio


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> lo cura Tachipirina, lo rimette in sesto a suon di supposte e lo ributta nel mucchio


Povero Pinco!!!...un maialotto curato a supposte di Tachipirina ...che finaccia in mezzo a tutte ste donne


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Un bel maialino tutto rosa...saresti carino


Si ma ti devi prendere un po’ di DNA mio per farmi un rito….fammi pensare come potrei elargirtelo….


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> lo cura Tachipirina, lo rimette in sesto a suon di supposte e lo ributta nel mucchio


Ueh ueh calma con le robbe in ingresso che qua è tutto inesplorato.,..


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si ma ti devi prendere un po’ di DNA mio per farmi un rito….fammi pensare come potrei elargirtelo….


Vediamo...ci facciamo un aperitivo e lo prelievo dal bicchiere...et voilà maialino al forno


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Aprile 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vediamo...ci facciamo un aperitivo e lo prelievo dal bicchiere...et voilà maialino al forno


Aggiudicato! Poi postiamo le foto qui, mica che pensano male! 
Anche se All’ape ritivo, ho sempre preferito l’ape corina.


----------



## CIRCE74 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Aggiudicato! Poi postiamo le foto qui, mica che pensano male!
> Anche se All’ape ritivo, ho sempre preferito l’ape corina.


Andata!!!!....notte Pinco


----------



## omicron (21 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mal che vada…non cambia un cazzo.


Pig-pallino


----------



## ladyred (21 Aprile 2022)

prendo solo la bresaola.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Aprile 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> prendo solo la bresaola.


In vaschetta o fresca?


----------



## ladyred (23 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> In vaschetta o fresca?


fresca anche se ne tengo sempre qualcuna in vaschetta in frigorifero per sicurezza


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Aprile 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> fresca anche se ne tengo sempre qualcuna in vaschetta in frigorifero per sicurezza


Metti che scoppi una guerra termonucleare così dalla mattina al pomeriggio, non sia mai che si resti senza affettato, neh?


----------



## ladyred (23 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Metti che scoppi una guerra termonucleare così dalla mattina al pomeriggio, non sia mai che si resti senza affettato, neh?


 ma no è che non vado ogni giorno a far la spesa e la bresaola va sempre bene per un pranzo leggero


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2022)

Ma perché il mio gestore di telefonia mi vuole premiare TUTTI I SACROSANTI GIORNI con una SIM aggiuntiva?


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché il mio gestore di telefonia mi vuole premiare TUTTI I SACROSANTI GIORNI con una SIM aggiuntiva?


perchè è  generoso come il mio 
spesso mi attiva cazzate sull'offerta in corso (senza consenso)  e poi mi tocca incazzarmi con call center e la mia chiamata parte sempre con "scusi non ce l'ho con lei, lei fa il suo lavoro ...." .e poi via di smadonnate e me le disattivano
sono tutti uguali


----------



## Foglia (24 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> perchè è  generoso come il mio
> spesso mi attiva cazzate sull'offerta in corso (senza consenso)  e poi mi tocca incazzarmi con call center e la mia chiamata parte sempre con "scusi non ce l'ho con lei, lei fa il suo lavoro ...." .e poi via di smadonnate e me le disattivano
> sono tutti uguali


Oh, se qualcuno vuole una SIM con telefono illimitato, 100 giga al mese, e persino 200 sms che nessuno se ne fa quasi più nulla ma ci sono pure quelli a soli 14,99 al mese me lo dica, che posso anche girargli l'offerta e sia mai che non mi scassino più le palle!


----------



## Tachipirina (24 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh, se qualcuno vuole una SIM con telefono illimitato, 100 giga al mese, e persino 200 sms che nessuno se ne fa quasi più nulla ma ci sono pure quelli a soli 14,99 al mese me lo dica, che posso anche girargli l'offerta e sia mai che non mi scassino più le palle!


idem da me, se volete ricchi premi e cotillon fatemelo sapere


----------



## Nono (24 Aprile 2022)

Se vogliamo rimanere in tema, io riceverò durante la settimana almeno una decina di telefonate spam al giorno. Sabato e domenica niente o quasi.


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2022)

come tutti


----------



## ladyred (24 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se vogliamo rimanere in tema, io riceverò durante la settimana almeno una decina di telefonate spam al giorno. Sabato e domenica niente o quasi.


Uguale


----------



## Nono (24 Aprile 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Uguale


Ma si dai .... facciamoci una fetta di bresaola


----------



## ladyred (24 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma si dai .... facciamoci una fetta di bresaola


Oggi ho preferito il salmone


----------



## omicron (16 Giugno 2022)

perchè le zanzare mi pizzicano sempre sulle caviglie?


----------



## Tachipirina (16 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè le zanzare mi pizzicano sempre sulle caviglie?


Perché sono bastarde
Non dirlo a me.....


----------



## Marjanna (16 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> perchè le zanzare mi pizzicano sempre sulle caviglie?











						Zanzare, ecco perché preferiscono caviglie, gomiti, collo e ginocchia
					

ROMA - Siete bersagliati dalle zanzare e vi siete accorti che vi pungono soprattutto sulle caviglie? C'è più di un motivo e la scienza è in grado di spiegare...




					www.ilmessaggero.it
				




comunque se vuoi essere punta ovunque basta che lavi la macchina, bagni il giardino nel tardo pomeriggio


----------



## omicron (16 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Zanzare, ecco perché preferiscono caviglie, gomiti, collo e ginocchia
> 
> 
> ROMA - Siete bersagliati dalle zanzare e vi siete accorti che vi pungono soprattutto sulle caviglie? C'è più di un motivo e la scienza è in grado di spiegare...
> ...


Sono appena uscita in giardino
Pizzico sul gomito


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Perché sono bastarde
> Non dirlo a me.....


Magari mi pungessero solo sulle caviglie, metterei firma… io ho punture ovunque!!€


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Giugno 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> basta mettere calze , scarpe  e pantaloni lunghi invece di uscire in infradito , pantaloncini e top


E certo, con questo caldo è l'ideale.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E certo, con questo caldo è l'ideale.


Ma gli dai anche retta....
Io sono in maniche corte tutto l anno in estate canottierina e pantaloncini ..
E tanto io ho il sangue cattivo...non mi pungono le zanzare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Giugno 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non siamo nel sahara, vuoi stare in mutande? (in questo momento ho pantaloni lunghi calze scarpe e polo e non sto morendo di caldo) spruzzati autan da tutte le parti e accendi 5 o 6 zampironi in giro per il giardino


Certo se stai in ufficio con l ac a 20 gradi...
Starei forse vestita anche io...


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma gli dai anche retta....
> Io sono in maniche corte tutto l anno in estate canottierina e pantaloncini ..
> E tanto io ho il sangue cattivo...non mi pungono le zanzare


a forza di stare dietro a Edo...
Io devo aver fatto soffrire una popolazione di zanzare in qualche vita precedente, non si spiega perchè siano così accanite altrimenti...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Giugno 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> basta mettere calze , scarpe  e pantaloni lunghi invece di uscire in infradito , pantaloncini e top


Io vengo presa di mira anche in pantaloni lungi


----------



## omicron (16 Giugno 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> basta mettere calze , scarpe  e pantaloni lunghi invece di uscire in infradito , pantaloncini e top


Jeans lunghi e scarpette, eppure risalgono il piede e pizzicano accanto al fantasmino


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

Ma perché i modelli delle sfilate non sono più fighi e fisicati come una volta?


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma perché i modelli delle sfilate non sono più fighi e fisicati come una volta?


Perché oggi piace il maschio rachitico un po’ femmineo.


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma perché i modelli delle sfilate non sono più fighi e fisicati come una volta?


Eh il politicamente corretto…


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perché oggi piace il maschio rachitico un po’ femmineo.


Siamo passati di moda


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh il politicamente corretto…


Non è accaduto lo stesso per le modelle


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non è accaduto lo stesso per le modelle


Ma come no? Pensa alle pubblicità inclusive dove deve esserci la secca, la sovrappeso, l’obesa (detta anche curvy), e poi quella coi capelli rossi, quella africana, quella orientale, ecc…
Pensa alla Incontrada che guai a permettersi di dire che dovrebbe dimagrire almeno 20kg… su…


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma come no? Pensa alle pubblicità inclusive dove deve esserci la secca, la sovrappeso, l’obesa (detta anche curva), e poi quella coi capelli rossi, quella africana, quella orientale, ecc…
> Pensa alla Incontrada che guai a permettersi di dire che dovrebbe dimagrire almeno 20kg… su…


Ti sei fatta un giro a Milano in questi giorni?????


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ti sei fatta un giro a Milano in questi giorni?????


Come no?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma come no? Pensa alle pubblicità inclusive dove deve esserci la secca, la sovrappeso, l’obesa (detta anche curva), e poi quella coi capelli rossi, quella africana, quella orientale, ecc…
> Pensa alla Incontrada che guai a permettersi di dire che dovrebbe dimagrire almeno 20kg… su…


Tutto finalizzato al marketing.


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto finalizzato al marketing.


Ovvio che sia così, ma che non si dica che le modelle attuali non abbiano risentito del politicamente corretto, paragoniamo una modella moderna con una qualsiasi degli anni 90


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ovvio che sia così, ma che non si dica che le modelle attuali non abbiano risentito del politicamente corretto, paragoniamo una modella moderna con una qualsiasi degli anni 90


Certo. Si sono resi conto che se una si aspettava di stare come Claudia Schiffer, provava il vestito e non lo comprava.


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Si sono resi conto che se una si aspettava di stare come Claudia Schiffer, provava il vestito e non lo comprava.


Ma non è solo quello, adesso con questa cosiddetta “inclusivitá” stanno dividendo di più tutto per categorie, la scusa che il fisico della modella sia inarrivabile è una scusa, gli abiti da sfilata a volte sono talmente “strani” che non li metterebbe nessuno, quelli normali raramente se li comprano i poveri cristi quando costano tipo 10000,00€ a dire poco


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma come no? Pensa alle pubblicità inclusive dove deve esserci la secca, la sovrappeso, l’obesa (detta anche curvy), e poi quella coi capelli rossi, quella africana, quella orientale, ecc…
> Pensa alla Incontrada che guai a permettersi di dire che dovrebbe dimagrire almeno 20kg… su…


E comunque non mi sembra che l'uomo di oggi sia rachitico .... guarda me e Pinco....


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E comunque non mi sembra che l'uomo di oggi sia rachitico .... guarda me e Pinco....


Siete in carne?


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E comunque non mi sembra che l'uomo di oggi sia rachitico .... guarda me e Pinco....


E chi vi ha mai visti


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Siete in carne?


Tutti ciccia e brufoli


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Siamo passati di moda


Fa gnente, ci sono ancora molte estimatrici del vintage….basta cercare bene…


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fa gnente, ci sono ancora molte estimatrici del vintage….basta cercare bene…


Le collezioniste


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Le collezioniste


Il magro andrà sempre di moda...
Se soprattutto con addominali scolpiti...
Ma dopo una certa...non possiamo sperare nei miracoli...

Per noi femminucce io sono solo contenta che vadano di più le modelle curvy....
E magare anche basse ..
Visto che io sono alta un metro un cazzo e una ciliegia . 
...
Per voi ometti basta un po' di barbetta brizzolata...
E siete ancora passabili


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il magro andrà sempre di moda...
> Se soprattutto con addominali scolpiti...
> Ma dopo una certa...non possiamo sperare nei miracoli...
> 
> ...


Un cazzo di chi, sarebbe da capire per capire bene l’altezza.


----------



## Nono (19 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un cazzo di chi, sarebbe da capire per capire bene l’altezza.


Parlava del tuo, praticamente 2 ciliegie


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Si sono resi conto che se una si aspettava di stare come Claudia Schiffer, provava il vestito e non lo comprava.


Comunque ad onor del vero il gruppo delle top di cui faceva parte la Schiffer non avevano il fisico senza curve...anzi...loro erano bellissime per questo...le modelle diciamo "normali" non hanno né seno ne lato b pronunciato loro da quello che mi ricordo avevano tutto al posto giusto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Comunque ad onor del vero il gruppo delle top di cui faceva parte la Schiffer non avevano il fisico senza curve...anzi...loro erano bellissime per questo...le modelle diciamo "normali" non hanno né seno ne lato b pronunciato loro da quello che mi ricordo avevano tutto al posto giusto.


È vero. Ricordo che la Schiffer ci piaceva (parlo di me e delle mie amiche) proprio per quella sua aria sana, da bella ragazza sportiva, "tedesca" nel vero senso della parola, molto naturale, anche.
So che aveva molti detrattori, tra gli addetti ai lavori la chiamavano "montanara" perché aveva una falcata meno da pantera rispetto alle colleghe, ma almeno era più naturale.


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Le collezioniste


Io allora faccio parte delle collezionista ..a me questi ragazzini tutti secchi secchi rachitici proprio non piacciono, per me un bell'uomo deve avere 2 belle spalle e una fisicità che quando mi ci trovo accanto mi dà il senso di protezione...


----------



## CIRCE74 (19 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È vero. Ricordo che la Schiffer ci piaceva (parlo di me e delle mie amiche) proprio per quella sua aria sana, da bella ragazza sportiva, "tedesca" nel vero senso della parola, molto naturale, anche.
> So che aveva molti detrattori, tra gli addetti ai lavori la chiamavano "montanara" perché aveva una falcata meno da pantera rispetto alle colleghe, ma almeno era più naturale.


Era ed è tutt'ora bellissima.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Parlava del tuo, praticamente 2 ciliegie


Figa allora è proprio bassa….


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> È vero. Ricordo che la Schiffer ci piaceva (parlo di me e delle mie amiche) proprio per quella sua aria sana, da bella ragazza sportiva, "tedesca" nel vero senso della parola, molto naturale, anche.
> So che aveva molti detrattori, tra gli addetti ai lavori la chiamavano "montanara" perché aveva una falcata meno da pantera rispetto alle colleghe, ma almeno era più naturale.


Si chiama razza ariana.
Qualcuno in passato ne fece il suo cavallo di battaglia,


----------



## Andromeda4 (19 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si chiama razza ariana.
> Qualcuno in passato ne fece il suo cavallo di battaglia,


Niente di più lontano da quello che volevo dire...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Il fresco vi ha dato alla testa? Non scrive nessuno?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Io stavo chiaccherando con mia figlia ...
Degli esami di maturità....
E mi sto facendo la tinta...
Sto anche preparando delle verdure per cena ..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io stavo chiaccherando con mia figlia ...
> Degli esami di maturità....
> E mi sto facendo la tinta...
> Sto anche preparando delle verdure per cena ..


Impegnatissima.
Meno male che della maturità chiacchierate e non vi agitate.
Che colore oggi?
Mi fai pensare a una parrucchiera che, ogni volta che la vedevo, avevo un attimo di disorientamento, perché cambiava sempre colore.


----------



## Tachipirina (22 Giugno 2022)

io sto rileggendo un po' i messaggi di  tutti i gg persi,  sono in modalità riposo per un bel po' 
infatti mi rendo di aver fatto qualche commento a roba vecchiotta 

chiedo scusa se ho ripescato nel vecchio ormai fuori tempo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Impegnatissima.
> Meno male che della maturità chiacchierate e non vi agitate.
> Che colore oggi?
> Mi fai pensare a una parrucchiera che, ogni volta che la vedevo, avevo un attimo di disorientamento, perché cambiava sempre colore.


Mio figlio è uscito stamattina per l’esame di maturità con la stessa tranquillità con cui esce con gli amici


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fresco vi ha dato alla testa? Non scrive nessuno?


troppo caldo...mi fa male la testa da ieri e faccio una faticaccia a fare tutto...sono a terra..


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

ieri ho dato l'antizanzara, se oggi piove mi incazzo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio è uscito stamattina per l’esame di maturità con la stessa tranquillità con cui esce con gli amici


Fui un po’ agitata perfino io


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fui un po’ agitata perfino io


neanche io ero agitata per gli esami, mi preoccupavano più le 8 ore a sedere che altro


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io stavo chiaccherando con mia figlia ...
> Degli esami di maturità....
> E mi sto facendo la tinta...
> Sto anche preparando delle verdure per cena ..


Oggi c'è la prima prova scritta... non è a scuola?


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio è uscito stamattina per l’esame di maturità con la stessa tranquillità con cui esce con gli amici


Anch'io ricordo di aver fatto così. Le prove scritte non mi mettevano nessuna ansia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> neanche io ero agitata per gli esami, mi preoccupavano più le 8 ore a sedere che altro


L’agitazione corrisponde alla tensione necessaria di fronte a una prova.
I titoli del tema spesso sconcertano e costringono a svolgere la tipologia testuale che non ci è consona.


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’agitazione corrisponde alla tensione necessaria di fronte a una prova.
> I titoli del tema spesso sconcertano e costringono a svolgere la tipologia testuale che non ci è consona.


a scuola non avevo problemi quando studiavo e non ho mai fatto nottate sui libri o alzatacce per studiare prima di un'interrogazione, per la prima prova ero già indirizzata verso l'articolo di giornale, poi dirottai sul tema delle piazze (era il 2001), avevo scartato a priori il tema di letteratura perché la mia prof ci faceva fare solo gli autori che le piacevano, infatti uscì Cesare Pavese che noi non avevamo fatto, la seconda prova era materia di indirizzo scolastico ed essendo in guerra col prof ero preparatissima, la terza prova era a sorpresa ma andando per esclusione le 5 materie si sapevano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Oggi c'è la prima prova scritta... non è a scuola?


Noooo
A lei tocca l anno prossimo....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio è uscito stamattina per l’esame di maturità con la stessa tranquillità con cui esce con gli amici


In bocca al lupo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Impegnatissima.
> Meno male che della maturità chiacchierate e non vi agitate.
> Che colore oggi?
> Mi fai pensare a una parrucchiera che, ogni volta che la vedevo, avevo un attimo di disorientamento, perché cambiava sempre colore.


Rosa!!!!
Molto soft!!!

Il mese scorso ero un fucsia...

Poi sfumato in un colore molto chiaro ...
L'altro giorno ho decolorato tutto e oggi...nuovo colore!


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Rosa!!!!
> Molto soft!!!
> 
> Il mese scorso ero un fucsia...
> ...


poveri capelli


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ieri ho dato l'antizanzara, se oggi piove mi incazzo


Qui piove


----------



## Reginatriste72 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Qui piove


Qui due gocce ma ha già smesso , giusto per sporcare la macchina


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Qui due gocce ma ha già smesso , giusto per sporcare la macchina


Nel dubbio .... la mia non l'avevo lavata


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Qui piove


qui ancora regge


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a scuola non avevo problemi quando studiavo e non ho mai fatto nottate sui libri o alzatacce per studiare prima di un'interrogazione, per la prima prova ero già indirizzata verso l'articolo di giornale, poi dirottai sul tema delle piazze (era il 2001), avevo scartato a priori il tema di letteratura perché la mia prof ci faceva fare solo gli autori che le piacevano, infatti uscì Cesare Pavese che noi non avevamo fatto, la seconda prova era materia di indirizzo scolastico ed essendo in guerra col prof ero preparatissima, la terza prova era a sorpresa ma andando per esclusione le 5 materie si sapevano


Ma non potevi sapere prima che l’argomento del tema sarebbe stato di tua conoscenza, così come non eri stata in grado di svolgere quello di letteratura.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Rosa!!!!
> Molto soft!!!
> 
> Il mese scorso ero un fucsia...
> ...


Rosa è bello. Però a me ha attirato un po’ solo il blu. 
Ma non sono di carnagione abbastanza chiara e nemmeno fa parte della mia personalità fare cose eclatanti.


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non potevi sapere prima che l’argomento del tema sarebbe stato di tua conoscenza, così come non eri stata in grado di svolgere quello di letteratura.


no che non lo sapevo, ma si sapeva che ci sarebbe stato il tema di letteratura, l'articolo di giornale, quello di attualità ecc... un'idea te la fai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rosa è bello. Però a me ha attirato un po’ solo il blu.
> Ma non sono di carnagione abbastanza chiara e nemmeno fa parte della mia personalità fare cose eclatanti.


Il blu lo volevo provare ma temo nell' effetto cadavere...non lo so...temo non mi doni...
Ma mi sa che lo proverò in autunno!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fui un po’ agitata perfino io


Di da la misura di quanto gliene freghi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo


È quello che gli ho detto io questa mattina, la sua risposta è stata “per cosa?”


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È quello che gli ho detto io questa mattina, la sua risposta è stata “per cosa?”


Un grande tuo figlio!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Un grande tuo figlio!!!


Non userei grande come aggettivo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no che non lo sapevo, ma si sapeva che ci sarebbe stato il tema di letteratura, l'articolo di giornale, quello di attualità ecc... un'idea te la fai


Non ho detto che si debba essere terrorizzati dalla prova, ma avere un minimo di tensione sì.
La mia preoccupazione era principalmente di stare male e avere la febbre così alta da non poter andare.
In effetti poi ebbi la febbre tra lo scritto e l’orale.
Ma, immaginare di stare male per non affrontare le cose che mi emozionano, mi è abituale.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il blu lo volevo provare ma temo nell' effetto cadavere...non lo so...temo non mi doni...
> Ma mi sa che lo proverò in autunno!


Armocromia! 








						Armocromia: le 4 stagioni e i 16 sottogruppi | Esperta di immagine, Rossella Migliaccio
					

Armocromia: tutto quello che dovete sapere su stagioni e sottogruppi. Con esempi, foto, palette e descrizioni. In parole semplici.




					www.rm-style.com


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che si debba essere terrorizzati dalla prova, ma avere un minimo di tensione sì.
> La mia preoccupazione era principalmente di stare male e avere la febbre così alta da non poter andare.
> In effetti poi ebbi la febbre tra lo scritto e l’orale.
> Ma, immaginare di stare male per non affrontare le cose che mi emozionano, mi è abituale.


Io ero preoccupata dal dover stare tanto tempo seduta


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ero preoccupata dal dover stare tanto tempo seduta


Avevi una preoccupazione fisica che superava il resto.


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi una preoccupazione fisica che superava il resto.


ferma non ci so stare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Armocromia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante!!!


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a scuola non avevo problemi quando studiavo e non ho mai fatto nottate sui libri o alzatacce per studiare prima di un'interrogazione, per la prima prova ero già indirizzata verso l'articolo di giornale, poi dirottai sul tema delle piazze (era il 2001), avevo scartato a priori il tema di letteratura perché la mia prof ci faceva fare solo gli autori che le piacevano, infatti uscì Cesare Pavese che noi non avevamo fatto, la seconda prova era materia di indirizzo scolastico ed essendo in guerra col prof ero preparatissima, la terza prova era a sorpresa ma andando per esclusione le 5 materie si sapevano


Neppure io ho mai studiato di notte, quello che è fatto è fatto ormai durante la giornata. Una sola volta rimasi alzata fino all'una passata che per come dormivo io all'epoca era come dire fare la notte in bianco... eravamo al quarto ginnasio, avevamo avuto una soffiata per quale libro avrebbe usato la prof per la versione del compito in classe di greco e ogni gruppo di fila si era suddiviso un certo numero di versioni da tradurre prima. Naturalmente non ci diede nessuna di queste...
Per quanto riguarda la traccia della prova scritta, io sono andata direttamente sulla letteratura. Le tragedie manzoniane, le sapevo a memoria... e mi identificavo in Ermengarda...


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ferma non ci so stare


Sarebbe da capire perché...


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Neppure io ho mai studiato di notte, quello che è fatto è fatto ormai durante la giornata. Una sola volta rimasi alzata fino all'una passata che per come dormivo io all'epoca era come dire fare la notte in bianco... eravamo al quarto ginnasio, avevamo avuto una soffiata per quale libro avrebbe usato la prof per la versione del compito in classe di greco e ogni gruppo di fila si era suddiviso un certo numero di versioni da tradurre prima. Naturalmente non ci diede nessuna di queste...
> Per quanto riguarda la traccia della prova scritta, io sono andata direttamente sulla letteratura. Le tragedie manzoniane, le sapevo a memoria... e mi identificavo in Ermengarda...


ah no, noi di manzoni solo i promessi sposi


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sarebbe da capire perché...


io mi devo muovere, anche adesso, vedi se facciamo un viaggio in macchina? io dopo al massimo due ore devo scendere, prendere un caffè, fare due passi...


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi devo muovere, anche adesso, vedi se facciamo un viaggio in macchina? io dopo al massimo due ore devo scendere, prendere un caffè, fare due passi...


Il mio ex era così. Era anche volubile di carattere, una fatica stargli dietro.
Un altro ragazzo con cui sono uscita qualche volta, invece, aveva la fobia del silenzio. Aveva sempre bisogno di dire qualcosa o che gli altri gli dicessero qualcosa, il silenzio gli faceva venire "le paranoie".


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Il mio ex era così. Era anche volubile di carattere, una fatica stargli dietro.
> Un altro ragazzo con cui sono uscita qualche volta, invece, aveva la fobia del silenzio. Aveva sempre bisogno di dire qualcosa o che gli altri gli dicessero qualcosa, il silenzio gli faceva venire "le paranoie".


volubile sì ma non su tutto, ho i miei paletti. il silenzio invece a me piace


----------



## MariLea (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Rosa!!!!
> Molto soft!!!
> 
> Il mese scorso ero un fucsia...
> ...


Visto che sei così brava, mi sai dire se c'è qualche prodotto per il rosa che non sia tintura e vada via lavando i capelli...?


----------



## lolapal (22 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mio figlio è uscito stamattina per l’esame di maturità con la stessa tranquillità con cui esce con gli amici


Qua invece stanotte abbiamo fatto fatica ad addormentarci...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Visto che sei così brava, mi sai dire se c'è qualche prodotto per il rosa che non sia tintura e vada via lavando i capelli...?


Si esistono...io li acquisto su Amazon ma ho sempre cercato solo tinture permanenti...
Altrimenti...ho trovato un negozio che rifornisce  i parrucchieri ma vende anche al pubblico...e li ho trovato una varietà di tinte infinite ...il mio piccolo parco giochi
Però non so indicarti esattamente un prodotto specifico...
Appena riesco ti giro il nome della mia tinta... probabilmente il produttore avrà una gamma di prodotti che comprende anche tinte non permanentei


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi devo muovere, anche adesso, vedi se facciamo un viaggio in macchina? io dopo al massimo due ore devo scendere, prendere un caffè, fare due passi...


io ti ucciderei  Viaggio in macchina, a meno che non sia un tour on the road, significa da A a B nel minor tempo possibile. Per cui io parto alle 3 di notte, di solito, così tutti dormono e nessuno rompe i coglioni dopo due ore per fermarsi. Mi faccio almeno 800 km senza soste, in questo modo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)




----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Ecco questa è la tinta!


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Visto il titolo del thread....

Ma perché i capelli rosa??????


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi devo muovere, anche adesso, vedi se facciamo un viaggio in macchina? io dopo al massimo due ore devo scendere, prendere un caffè, fare due passi...


poi uno si chiede perchè ti viene la tentazione di lasciarli sull'Autogrill con il camogli in mano 



ivanl ha detto:


> io ti ucciderei  Viaggio in macchina, a meno che non sia un tour on the road, significa da A a B nel minor tempo possibile. Per cui io parto alle 3 di notte, di solito, così tutti dormono e nessuno rompe i coglioni dopo due ore per fermarsi. Mi faccio almeno 800 km senza soste, in questo modo


ah come ti capisco 
A me sembra sempre di partire con una famiglia apparentemente senza grosse patologie.
Ma appena in auto, mi diventano tutti incontinenti da pannolone, bulimici che devono mangiare ogni ora, claustrofobici, caffeinomani, logorroici, vene varicose... 

se mi va bene ci fermiamo ogni 120-150 Km.
Diversamente, il viaggio diventa l'edizione estiva della via Crucis.
All'arrivo ci sta pure la benedizione


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Visto il titolo del thread....
> 
> Ma perché i capelli rosa??????


Sta bene con l'abbronzatura


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Visto il titolo del thread....
> 
> Ma perché i capelli rosa??????


Perché ho sempre tinto i capelli.... generalmente tutte le sfumature del rosso....
Alla fine non ne potevo più di quel colore e ho deciso di dare spazio alla fantasia...


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sta bene con l'abbronzatura


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché ho sempre tinto i capelli.... generalmente tutte le sfumature del rosso....
> Alla fine non ne potevo più di quel colore e ho deciso di dare spazio alla fantasia...


Ma i tuoi naturali?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Vedi come risalta


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vedi come risalta


Una figata, guarda ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma i tuoi naturali?


Meglio noto non riscoprire


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Una figata, guarda ....


I gusti non si discutono


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Meglio noto non riscoprire


Ma sarà rosa anche lì?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Una figata, guarda ....


Tu come porti i capelli......


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma sarà rosa anche lì?


C'è la tintura anche per li, specifica


----------



## MariLea (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ecco questa è la tinta!


Molto bella   
ma per me vorrei provare qualche sfumatura tenue... mi farai sapere, GRAZIE!


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu come porti i capelli......


Una volta a settimana me li faccio brizzolare per coprire la ricrescita


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> C'è la tintura anche per li, specifica


Ecco .... ho sbagliato mestiere....


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Una volta a settimana me li faccio brizzolare per coprire la ricrescita


La ricrescita è blu?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ecco .... ho sbagliato mestiere....


Non sei curioso, sapessi quante cose impensabili si trovano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Noooo..
Non sono così 
Adesso sono molto soft...
Fucsia erano più shock.

Ma non così


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma i tuoi naturali?


Castani...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooo..
> Non sono così
> Adesso sono molto soft...
> Fucsia erano più shock.
> ...


Voleva sapere se anche lì cambi colore


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non sei curioso, sapessi quante cose impensabili si trovano


Già mi ci vedo ....
Una ciotolina con la tinta, un pennellino ed un piccolo fon


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma sarà rosa anche lì?


Noooo


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Già mi ci vedo ....
> Una ciotolina con la tinta, un pennellino ed un piccolo fon


Che fon, ci soffi sopra e poi basta massaggiare e si asciugano. 
Però se vuoi scatenare la fantasia anche una mini spazzola


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Voleva sapere se anche lì cambi colore


Risposto...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooo


@Nono hai letto non li colora li


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Userò il mio spazzolino ....


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @Nono hai letto non li colora li


Si ....  ci sono rimasto male


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ....  ci sono rimasto male


Magari le treccine? Eehh che te ne pare


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Magari le treccine? Eehh che te ne pare


O i baffi


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> O i baffi


Temo che quelli li faccia sparire per tempo


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ti ucciderei  Viaggio in macchina, a meno che non sia un tour on the road, significa da A a B nel minor tempo possibile. Per cui io parto alle 3 di notte, di solito, così tutti dormono e nessuno rompe i coglioni dopo due ore per fermarsi. Mi faccio almeno 800 km senza soste, in questo modo


ma io non dormo in macchina 



Ulisse ha detto:


> poi uno si chiede perchè ti viene la tentazione di lasciarli sull'Autogrill con il camogli in mano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per ora non mi ha abbandonata mai nessuno in viaggio 
cmq se mio marito desse più gas  ci sarebbero meno problemi


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Neppure io ho mai studiato di notte, quello che è fatto è fatto ormai durante la giornata. Una sola volta rimasi alzata fino all'una passata che per come dormivo io all'epoca era come dire fare la notte in bianco... eravamo al quarto ginnasio, avevamo avuto una soffiata per quale libro avrebbe usato la prof per la versione del compito in classe di greco e ogni gruppo di fila si era suddiviso un certo numero di versioni da tradurre prima. Naturalmente non ci diede nessuna di queste...
> Per quanto riguarda la traccia della prova scritta, io sono andata direttamente sulla letteratura. Le tragedie manzoniane, le sapevo a memoria... e mi identificavo in Ermengarda...


Avevi le trecce?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> poi uno si chiede perchè ti viene la tentazione di lasciarli sull'Autogrill con il camogli in mano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti verrà la prostata...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si ....  ci sono rimasto male


Non li colora perché magari non ne ha


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevi le trecce?


No... la permanente...   
Ero convinta di provare quello che aveva provato lei...


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti verrà la prostata...


Non ce l'ha in dotazione?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non ce l'ha in dotazione?


Intendo i disturbi. Nel linguaggio comune si dice così. Prima funziona e non ci si rende conto di averla. Poi “mi era sembrato di sentire un rumore...”


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendo i disturbi. Nel linguaggio comune si dice così. Prima funziona e non ci si rende conto di averla. Poi “mi era sembrato di sentire un rumore...”


La sorella del mio ex dopo un'eco, quando le ho chiesto come fosse andata, mi ha risposto "Ho la tiroide".


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La sorella del mio ex dopo un'eco, quando le ho chiesto come fosse andata, mi ha risposto "Ho la tiroide".


 Si dice


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non li colora perché magari non ne ha


In effetti .... dovremmo approfondire


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si dice


Che ho studiato a fare...


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La sorella del mio ex dopo un'eco, quando le ho chiesto come fosse andata, mi ha risposto "Ho la tiroide".


pure io ho la cervicale


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non li colora perché magari non ne ha


Troppa curiosità sulla mia patata che non è rosa...
Dici solo che odio i peli in generale ma li totalmente glabra no....


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Troppa curiosità sulla mia patata che non è rosa...
> Dici solo che odio i peli in generale ma li totalmente glabra no....


Ben detto .... se no come facciamo a trovarla ....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che ho studiato a fare...


Allora scriverò a @Ulisse ”Quando avrai una infiammazione prostatica o un aumento di volume, avrai tu il desiderio di fermarti”


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pure io ho la cervicale


Ah, anch'io se è per questo.


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora scriverò a @Ulisse ”Quando avrai una infiammazione prostatica o un aumento di volume, avrai tu il desiderio di fermarti”


Bruni, nessuna critica distruttiva. Adoro l'italiano e la medicina a pari livello. Solo per precisione...


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ah, anch'io se è per questo.


cmq per la cronaca, dopo "ho la cervicale" di solito aggiungo "che mi fa bestemmiare"


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq per la cronaca, dopo "ho la cervicale" di solito aggiungo "che mi fa bestemmiare"


Io dico "problemi di cervicale"... e mi tolgo dagli impicci...


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io dico "problemi di cervicale"... e mi tolgo dagli impicci...


un giorno parlavo con una e le stavo elencando le mie sfighe, quando arrivo al "cifosi cervicale" una si gira con due occhi così e mi fa "cifosi?!?!?!?!" era sconvolta


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Ohhhh certo che in questo forum siete tutti in gran forma ....


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ohhhh certo che in questo forum siete tutti in gran forma ....


Se usi me come parametro stai a posto!   
Come disse una nostra comune amica "Andro, sei un rottame!"


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> un giorno parlavo con una e le stavo elencando le mie sfighe, quando arrivo al "cifosi cervicale" una si gira con due occhi così e mi fa "cifosi?!?!?!?!" era sconvolta


E cosa credeva che fosse?


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Se usi me come parametro stai a posto!
> Come disse una nostra comune amica "Andro, sei un rottame!"


a me dicono catorcio


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me dicono catorcio


Uguale!


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E cosa credeva che fosse?


lo sapeva cos'era, per questo era sconvolta, di solito si parla di perdita della fisiologica lordosi, ma cifosi accade raramente


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Bruni, nessuna critica distruttiva. Adoro l'italiano e la medicina a pari livello. Solo per precisione...


Ma hai ragione. Solo che per fare la battuta (cattiva) mi serviva la semplificazione.


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Se usi me come parametro stai a posto!
> Come disse una nostra comune amica "Andro, sei un rottame!"


A me invece diceva sempre: "Nono, sei pessimo!"


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo sapeva cos'era, per questo era sconvolta, di solito si parla di perdita della fisiologica lordosi, ma cifosi accade raramente


In effetti è poco frequente. 
Ma se ti può confortare, mi sono operata di meningocele lombosacrale nel 2003. Il neurochirurgo disse che era una patologia piuttosto rara. E a chi doveva toccare?


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A me invece diceva sempre: "Nono, sei pessimo!"


Con il suo bellissimo sorriso... molto credibile!


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> In effetti è poco frequente.
> Ma se ti può confortare, mi sono operata di meningocele lombosacrale nel 2003. Il neurochirurgo disse che era una patologia piuttosto rara. E a chi doveva toccare?


sinceramente mi dispiace per te    queste sono cose che non mi consolano


----------



## Andromeda4 (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sinceramente mi dispiace per te    queste sono cose che non mi consolano


Sì, era per dire...


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora scriverò a @Ulisse ”Quando avrai una infiammazione prostatica o un aumento di volume, avrai tu il desiderio di fermarti”


era chiaro quello che mi stavi augurando 

non voglio imporre il viaggio a zero soste o fare il fanatico del tempo casello-casello.
ma nemmeno possiamo prendere la residenza nei vari autogrill


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> era chiaro quello che mi stavi augurando
> 
> non voglio imporre il viaggio a zero soste o fare il fanatico del tempo casello-casello.
> ma nemmeno possiamo prendere la residenza nei vari autogrill


ma infatti io sono per viaggi brevi anche per questo, quando sono andata in trentino mi sembrava di non arrivare mai


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stavo elencando le mie sfighe, quando arrivo al "cifosi cervicale"





Andromeda4 ha detto:


> meningocele lombosacrale nel 2003


mah.
state sempre a lamentarvi per cosette da niente.

ma che ne sapete voi di come si sente un uomo quando la febbre schizza a 37.2


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mah.
> state sempre a lamentarvi per cosette da niente.
> 
> ma che ne sapete voi di come si sente un uomo quando la febbre schizza a 37.2


anche tu hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> era chiaro quello che mi stavi augurando
> 
> non voglio imporre il viaggio a zero soste o fare il fanatico del tempo casello-casello.
> ma nemmeno possiamo prendere la residenza nei vari autogrill


 scherzavo.
Anche se la maggior parte degli uomini col tempo qualche problemino lo ha.
Il punto  è che ciò che non viviamo, facciamo fatica a comprenderlo.
Io capii il problema dei disabili quando ebbi mia figlia e dovetti superare barriere architettoniche con il passeggino. Solo che è relativamente agevole sollevare un passeggino, mentre superarle con una carrozzina per disabili è molto difficile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> scherzavo.
> Anche se la maggior parte degli uomini col tempo qualche problemino lo ha.
> Il punto  è che ciò che non viviamo, facciamo fatica a comprenderlo.
> Io capii il problema dei disabili quando ebbi mia figlia e dovetti superare barriere architettoniche con il passeggino. Solo che è relativamente agevole sollevare un passeggino, mentre superarle con una carrozzina per disabili è molto difficile.


Oddio me lo abbatti così


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oddio me lo abbatti così


 Ma è come dire che tutte andremo in menopausa e avremo scalmane e ci pentiremo di aver preso in giro le zie e mamme sudate.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oddio me lo abbatti così


un vero colpo basso...in tutti i sensi


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Molto bella
> ma per me vorrei provare qualche sfumatura tenue... mi farai sapere, GRAZIE!


Io ho fatto le sfumature....viola  

alcune ciocche sono decolorate e sopra il gloss, ma la base resta quella. 
Se fatte bene, ne esce una cosa proprio bella! e le sfumature attutiscono l'impatto del colore 

Una cosa così per intenderci...


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> un vero colpo basso...in tutti i sensi


E sì basso, in basso


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è come dire che tutte andremo in menopausa e avremo scalmane e ci pentiremo di aver preso in giro le zie e mamme sudate.


Lo so, ma lui è delicatino e suscettibile sull'argomento.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo so, ma lui è delicatino e suscettibile sull'argomento.


diciamo che ho anche io una mia sensibiltà
non siamo tutti scaricatori di porto


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Giugno 2022)

Mio figlio manco per le balle. Una giornata di scuola qualunque. Unico pensiero l’imminente vacanza in Croazia e leviamoci dalle balle sto inutile esame. Parole sue che condivido. Ha finito le superiori con ottima pagella tutti gli anni, a che serve un esame finale? Mai capito.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Molto bella
> ma per me vorrei provare qualche sfumatura tenue... mi farai sapere, GRAZIE!


Il rosa che ho fatto adesso è chiarissimo...
Ma devi decolorarti i capelli a meno che tu non li abbia chiari...


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il rosa che ho fatto adesso è chiarissimo...
> Ma devi decolorarti i capelli a meno che tu non li abbia chiari...


Meglio decolorare, a me una volta sono usciti arancioni


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo so, ma lui è delicatino e suscettibile sull'argomento.


Pazienza!


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo so, ma lui è delicatino e suscettibile sull'argomento.


Tutti gli uomini lo sono


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> diciamo che ho anche io una mia sensibiltà
> non siamo tutti scaricatori di porto


Cosa c’entrano gli scaricatori?
Comunque sono certa che scherzi.


----------



## MariLea (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il rosa che ho fatto adesso è chiarissimo...
> Ma devi decolorarti i capelli a meno che tu non li abbia chiari...


Li ho molto chiari, vorrei fare soltanto qualche sfumatura tenue nelle ciocche più chiare, ma niente di permanente che se poi non mi piacciono li lavo e via.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entrano gli scaricatori?
> Comunque sono certa che scherzi.


Ovvio che scherzo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Li ho molto chiari, vorrei fare soltanto qualche sfumatura tenue nelle ciocche più chiare, ma niente di permanente che se poi non mi piacciono li lavo e via.


Ti consiglio di affidarti ad un parrucchiere...il fai da te..
Se non sei più che abituata a farlo... è rischioso... soprattutto se vuoi un effetto a ciocche...
E se li hai già solo leggermente lunghi...
Io li ho cortissimi....per quello che oso ..
Al max mi raso a zero 
Cosa che faccio almeno 2 volte l anno per dare tregua ai poveri capelli ...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di affidarti ad un parrucchiere...il fai da te..
> Se non sei più che abituata a farlo... è rischioso... soprattutto se vuoi un effetto a ciocche...
> E se li hai già solo leggermente lunghi...
> Io li ho cortissimi....per quello che oso ..
> ...


Sai perché hai così voglia di cambiare e sperimentare?


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché hai così voglia di cambiare e sperimentare?


Capelli rosa, ti rapi a zero, ..... me tenerti i tuoi????


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché hai così voglia di cambiare e sperimentare?


Usti bella domanda...
Ma ho sempre avuta questa voglia...
Non mi piace l anonimato...il conformarsi.....
Però ho notato che negli ultimi anni è notevolmente aumentata questa "voglia"...
Probabilmente... semplicemente tendo a negare il tempo che passa...
Ma tanto prima o poi .. dovrò farci i conti...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Capelli rosa, ti rapi a zero, ..... me tenerti i tuoi????


Nooo...tanto ricrescono...
E i capelli corti ..sono comodissimi!!!


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Nooo...tanto ricrescono...
> E i capelli corti ..sono comodissimi!!!


Non dirlo a me, ogni settimana tiro fuori il rasoio


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti bella domanda...
> Ma ho sempre avuta questa voglia...
> Non mi piace l anonimato...il conformarsi.....
> Però ho notato che negli ultimi anni è notevolmente aumentata questa "voglia"...
> ...


Io e i figli cerchiamo sempre di non farci notare 
Siamo tutti diversi.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io e i figli cerchiamo sempre di non farci notare
> Siamo tutti diversi.


Il basso profilo, il farsi notare il meno possibile, è il mio mantra. A me piace proprio confondermi nella normalità. Mi piace fare quello che fanno tutti perché lo fanno tutti. Che poi se lo fanno tutti non dev’essere poi tanto male. Saranno mica stupidi tutti questi tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il basso profilo, il farsi notare il meno possibile, è il mio mantra. A me piace proprio confondermi nella normalità. Mi piace fare quello che fanno tutti perché lo fanno tutti. Che poi se lo fanno tutti non dev’essere poi tanto male. Saranno mica stupidi tutti questi tutti.


Non intendevo quello, ma esternamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo quello, ma esternamente.


Si sì pure io, esternamente. Le uniche auto avute, tutte grigie metallizzate. Mi vesto sempre e solo di blu o grigio, rigorosamente tinta unita, camicie solo azzurre o bianche. Almeno le lavo tutte assieme una volta sola.


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il basso profilo, il farsi notare il meno possibile, è il mio mantra. A me piace proprio confondermi nella normalità. Mi piace fare quello che fanno tutti perché lo fanno tutti. Che poi se lo fanno tutti non dev’essere poi tanto male. Saranno mica stupidi tutti questi tutti.


Medioman


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Medioman


Eh si…già sono esuberante caratterialmente…cerco di compensare con l’immagine. La mia mamma mi ha sempre detto: ricordati, sempre pettinato e scarpe lucide, questi sono gli unici eccessi che ti devi permettere nella tua immagine.


----------



## Nono (22 Giugno 2022)

Io sono più esibizionista, anche se mi sforzo di non esagerare


----------



## Reginatriste72 (22 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh si…già sono esuberante caratterialmente…cerco di compensare con l’immagine. La mia mamma mi ha sempre detto: ricordati, sempre pettinato e scarpe lucide, questi sono gli unici eccessi che ti devi permettere nella tua immagine.


La mamma ha sempre ragione


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> La mamma ha sempre ragione


Coi capelli ho risolto in altra maniera.


----------



## omicron (22 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si sì pure io, esternamente. Le uniche auto avute, tutte grigie metallizzate. Mi vesto sempre e solo di blu o grigio, rigorosamente tinta unita, camicie solo azzurre o bianche. Almeno le lavo tutte assieme una volta sola.


Questa fa parte del 98.7% di cazzate vero?


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questa fa parte del 98.7% di cazzate vero?


no, dell1,3 di verità.


----------



## MariLea (22 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho fatto le sfumature....viola
> 
> alcune ciocche sono decolorate e sopra il gloss, ma la base resta quella.
> Se fatte bene, ne esce una cosa proprio bella! e le sfumature attutiscono l'impatto del colore
> ...


Mi piace!    
Che cosa è il gloss, roba permanente? (io sono rimasta al lucidalabbra   )


----------



## MariLea (22 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di affidarti ad un parrucchiere...il fai da te..
> Se non sei più che abituata a farlo... è rischioso... soprattutto se vuoi un effetto a ciocche...
> E se li hai già solo leggermente lunghi...
> Io li ho cortissimi....per quello che oso ..
> ...


Voglio un effetto   a casaccio
capisco che è un rischio, ma anche dal parrucchiere non vi è certezza che poi mi piacciano, ecco perchè voglio evitare colori permanenti.
Li ho lunghi tipo la foto di Ipazia,
mi piacciono molto i capelli corti, ma a me non stanno bene e poi vogliono troppa cura per una pigra come me che va dal parrucchiere ogni morte di papa...


----------



## MariLea (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai perché hai così voglia di cambiare e sperimentare?


Forse perchè è molto divertente giocare e sperimentare
anche con i capelli


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> diciamo che ho anche io una mia sensibiltà
> non siamo tutti scaricatori di porto


Ma certo caro, vedi che ti proteggo


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tutti gli uomini lo sono


Virilità minacciata


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Forse perchè è molto divertente giocare e sperimentare
> anche con i capelli


Io sono sempre preoccupata che si rovinino.


----------



## MariLea (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre preoccupata che si rovinino.


Beh questo è sicuro, più trattamenti si fanno e più si rovinano, 
o si rinnovano di continuo col taglio come fa bravagiulia o meglio andarci piano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Voglio un effetto   a casaccio
> capisco che è un rischio, ma anche dal parrucchiere non vi è certezza che poi mi piacciano, ecco perchè voglio evitare colori permanenti.
> Li ho lunghi tipo la foto di Ipazia,
> mi piacciono molto i capelli corti, ma a me non stanno bene e poi vogliono troppa cura per una pigra come me che va dal parrucchiere ogni morte di papa...


Allora vieni da me...
Ci penso io...
Ho sempre sognato di fare le ciocche colorate a qualcuno...
Continuo a chiedere a mio figlio se si presta...ma rifiuta!
Faccio anche un ottimo caffè (con tazzina pre riscaldata)....


----------



## Ulisse (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma tanto prima o poi .. dovrò farci i conti...


75..mmhh
sicuramente più prima che poi


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> 75..mmhh
> sicuramente più prima che poi


Buon giorno!
Oggi proprio carino...


----------



## Ulisse (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Buon giorno!
> Oggi proprio carino...




mi hanno dato il caffè tiepido stamattina. una schifezza
ora sto tutto nervoso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> mi hanno dato il caffè tiepido stamattina. una schifezza
> ora sto tutto nervoso


Ma come si fa a fare il caffè tiepido...
Che incivili!
Io pre riscaldo le tazzine 
Altro che schifezza tiepida


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

A proposito...  come si fa a bere il caffè amaro???


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A proposito...  come si fa a bere il caffè amaro???


Io sempre amaro lo prendo.


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A proposito...  come si fa a bere il caffè amaro???


poco ma lo dolcifico, mio marito e mia sorella lo prendono amaro perchè sono pazzi, i miei cognati per non ingrassare, poi fanno gli intenditori dicendo che in quel modo sentono il vero sapore del caffè


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A proposito...  come si fa a bere il caffè amaro???


Io non ci riesco, non mi piacciono le cose amare, il caffè ancora meno…


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non ci riesco, non mi piacciono le cose amare, il caffè ancora meno…


Imparerai....
Il caffè senza zucchero quando è buono è buonissimo, quando non è buono fa schifo. Lo zucchero ne artefa il gusto. Se voglio zucchero assumo zucchero, perché mischiarlo con altro gusto? Per mitigare? Allora se devo mitigare, tolgo.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poco ma lo dolcifico, mio marito e mia sorella lo prendono amaro perchè sono pazzi, i miei cognati per non ingrassare, poi fanno gli intenditori dicendo che in quel modo sentono il vero sapore del caffè


Ed hanno perfettamente ragione.


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Mi piace!
> Che cosa è il gloss, roba permanente? (io sono rimasta al lucidalabbra   )


L'ho imparato recentemente anche io 

E' questo 

https://blog.cliomakeup.com/2014/09...cosa-ho-provato-cosa-mi-e-piaciuto-e-cosa-no/

In circa un mesetto il colore scivola via lavaggio dopo lavaggio senza troppi salti di colore in mezzo. 

E, soprattutto è leggero sui capelli!


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io non ci riesco, non mi piacciono le cose amare, il caffè ancora meno…


Una volta a Berlino una ristoratrice italiana mi disse: già la vita è amara, che almeno il caffè sia dolce


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io sempre amaro lo prendo.


Io nn trovo corretto definirlo amaro. È semplicemente privo di zucchero. Amaro è altro.


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poco ma lo dolcifico, mio marito e mia sorella lo prendono amaro perchè sono pazzi, i miei cognati per non ingrassare, poi fanno gli intenditori dicendo che in quel modo sentono il vero sapore del caffè


Ma è così!


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ed hanno perfettamente ragione.





Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma è così!


no, se la tirano e basta


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io nn trovo corretto definirlo amaro. È semplicemente privo di zucchero. Amaro è altro.


Sì, è vero, perchè quello è il suo sapore "liscio".


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sì, è vero, perchè quello è il suo sapore "liscio".


Ma che dite????
È amaro da far schifo


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

a me le cose amare piacciono, tipo il cioccolato fondente (minimo 85%) o il bitter, ma il caffè amaro non ce la faccio, tollero un po' l'illy perchè non è eccessivo, ma gli altri li devo dolcificare


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me le cose amare piacciono, tipo il cioccolato fondente (minimo 85%) o il bitter, ma il caffè amaro non ce la faccio, tollero un po' l'illy perchè non è eccessivo, ma gli altri li devo dolcificare


Anche la birra .... meglio con un po di sprite


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anche la birra .... meglio con un po di sprite


no la birra non mi piace


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no, se la tirano e basta


I non capenti...possono dire solo questo non capendo. Accade in molti ambiti.


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I non capenti...possono dire solo questo non capendo. Accade in molti ambiti.


no no, te lo assicuro, ho visto loro bere caffè effettivamente pessimi che però erano buoni solo perchè senza zucchero
un mio amico che invece ci capisce, beve il caffè amaro ma quello buono, se  il caffè fa schifo, lo dolcifica non dice che è buono a prescindere


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I non capenti...possono dire solo questo non capendo. Accade in molti ambiti.


Si, mo siamo noi che non capiamo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Imparerai....
> Il caffè senza zucchero quando è buono è buonissimo, quando non è buono fa schifo. Lo zucchero ne artefa il gusto. Se voglio zucchero assumo zucchero, perché mischiarlo con altro gusto? Per mitigare? Allora se devo mitigare, tolgo.


Bevo un solo caffè al giorno dopo pranzo e amaro mi fa proprio venire il vomito  
Non amo lo zucchero da solo, ma i sapori dolci si  non resisto troppo alle tentazioni


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Una volta a Berlino una ristoratrice italiana mi disse: già la vita è amara, che almeno il caffè sia dolce


D’accordo con la ristoratrice, il giusto senza esagerare


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Bevo un solo caffè al giorno dopo pranzo e amaro mi fa proprio venire il vomito
> Non amo lo zucchero da solo, ma i sapori dolci si  non resisto troppo alle tentazioni


Anch'io.... uno al giorno dopo pranzo .... praticamente lo prendo al posto del dolce


----------



## Reginatriste72 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me le cose amare piacciono, tipo il cioccolato fondente (minimo 85%) o il bitter, ma il caffè amaro non ce la faccio, tollero un po' l'illy perchè non è eccessivo, ma gli altri li devo dolcificare


l’unica cosa amara che adoro e’ il cioccolato fondente, buonissimo!


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, mo siamo noi che non capiamo


Possibile. Non si può capire tutto nella vita.


----------



## alberto15 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma che dite????
> È amaro da far schifo


ti quoto al 10.000% E' solo mettendo lo zucchero che togli l'amaro da fare schifo che senti il sapore del caffe' altrimenti senti solo un mare di amaro!!


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> l’unica cosa amara che adoro e’ il cioccolato fondente, buonissimo!


Io adoro quello di Modica


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fare il caffè tiepido...
> Che incivili!
> Io pre riscaldo le tazzine
> Altro che schifezza tiepida


Mio suocero era fissato con il caffè caldissimo, lui lo beveva ustionante. E mi diceva “bevi il caffè, che si raffredda!” 
A me piace quasi freddo


----------



## Ulisse (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mio suocero era fissato con il caffè caldissimo, lui lo beveva ustionante. E mi diceva “bevi il caffè, che si raffredda!”
> A me piace quasi freddo


anche a me piace bollente. Da causticare le papille
se però lo prendi subito dopo mezzo bicchiere di acqua fredda è meglio 
reggi meglio il calore e te lo gusti caldissimo


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anche a me piace bollente. Da causticare le papille
> se però lo prendi subito dopo mezzo bicchiere di acqua fredda è meglio
> reggi meglio il calore e te lo gusti caldissimo


A Napoli ti danno il bicchiere d'acqua dall' bere PRIMA del caffè, e poi ti danno quello dopo. Hanno capito tutto...


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A Napoli ti danno il bicchiere d'acqua dall' bere PRIMA del caffè, e poi ti danno quello dopo. Hanno capito tutto...


quello prima dovrebbe servire a pulire la bocca per assaporare meglio il caffè con le 3C


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'ho imparato recentemente anche io
> 
> E' questo
> 
> ...


Grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> anche a me piace bollente. Da causticare le papille
> se però lo prendi subito dopo mezzo bicchiere di acqua fredda è meglio
> reggi meglio il calore e te lo gusti caldissimo


Me pias no!


----------



## Ulisse (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me pias no!


prova, prova....

veramente, ho imparato a prenderlo bollente per necessità.
A casa ho una moglie caffeinomane allo stadio finale.
Se non lo bevo mentre sale, tipo con una cannuccia di ferro, si tracanna tutto lei.


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> prova, prova....
> 
> veramente, ho imparato a prenderlo bollente per necessità.
> A casa ho una moglie caffeinomane allo stadio finale.
> Se non lo bevo mentre sale, tipo con una cannuccia di ferro, si tracanna tutto lei.


ah... fai la moka...


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello prima dovrebbe servire a pulire la bocca per assaporare meglio il caffè con le 3C


Anch'io sapevo così, poi se ha anche l'utilità che ha detto Ulisse ancora meglio... anche a me il caffè piace caldissimo.


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anch'io sapevo così, poi se ha anche l'utilità che ha detto Ulisse ancora meglio... anche a me il caffè piace caldissimo.


a me piace caldo ma non lava


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> prova, prova....
> 
> veramente, ho imparato a prenderlo bollente per necessità.
> A casa ho una moglie caffeinomane allo stadio finale.
> Se non lo bevo mentre sale, tipo con una cannuccia di ferro, si tracanna tutto lei.


Beh ho provato. Non mi piace.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A proposito...  come si fa a bere il caffè amaro???


Solo amaro....
Si sente l aroma così...senza modifiche


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anche la birra .... meglio con un po di sprite


Violenza...
Nooooo...la birra si beve così come è!


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Violenza...
> Nooooo...la birra si beve così come è!


Ma è amaraaaaaaaaa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma è amaraaaaaaaaa


È buonissima....
Soprattutto la rossa...


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma è amaraaaaaaaaa


E non la bere!


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È buonissima....
> Soprattutto la rossa...


No, rossa imbevibile


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E non la bere!


No no .... la bevo con la sprite


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma è amaraaaaaaaaa


allungare la birra con la sprite significa che la tua anima è già all'Inferno, ma ancora non lo sai.


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> allungare la birra con la sprite significa che la tua anima è già all'Inferno, ma ancora non lo sai.


No, già lo sapevo .... ma non per la birra


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, già lo sapevo .... ma non per la birra


ma la punizione per gli beve la birra annacquata è molto più crudele


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la punizione per gli beve la birra annacquata è molto più crudele


Mica annacquo. La edulcoro.
È il vino che annacquo


----------



## MariLea (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora vieni da me...
> Ci penso io...
> Ho sempre sognato di fare le ciocche colorate a qualcuno...
> Continuo a chiedere a mio figlio se si presta...ma rifiuta!
> Faccio anche un ottimo caffè (con tazzina pre riscaldata)....


Servizio completo di lusso 
ma lascia stare tuo figlio però che se va male... gli amici lo prendono in giro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No, rossa imbevibile


Non sai cosa ti perdi....


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non sai cosa ti perdi....


Preferisco le bionde


----------



## MariLea (23 Giugno 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'ho imparato recentemente anche io
> 
> E' questo
> 
> ...


WOOOW proprio il prodotto che cercavo!
Grazie Ipa


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mica annacquo. La edulcoro.
> È il vino che annacquo


stai notevolmente peggiorando la tua posizione


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mica annacquo. La edulcoro.
> È il vino che annacquo


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mica annacquo. La edulcoro.
> È il vino che annacquo


Hai mai pensato di limitarti all'acqua?


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di limitarti all'acqua?


No che schifo .... non sa di niente


----------



## Andromeda4 (23 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato di limitarti all'acqua?


Da quello che ricordo, ci era molto vicino...


----------



## Vera (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anche la birra .... meglio con un po di sprite


Tu sei da denunciare.


----------



## Vera (23 Giugno 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ti quoto al 10.000% E' solo mettendo lo zucchero che togli l'amaro da fare schifo che senti il sapore del caffe' altrimenti senti solo un mare di amaro!!


Non capisci un cassso.


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Non capisci un cassso.


Alberto si che è un intenditore ....


----------



## Lostris (23 Giugno 2022)

Anche io metto lo zucchero nel caffè 
(pure il latte).

Bannatemi


----------



## patroclo (23 Giugno 2022)

...che forum di primitivi


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche io metto lo zucchero nel caffè
> (pure il latte).
> 
> Bannatemi


anche io, macchiato soia in vetro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche io metto lo zucchero nel caffè
> (pure il latte).
> 
> Bannatemi


Provvedo


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche io metto lo zucchero nel caffè
> (pure il latte).
> 
> Bannatemi


Anche io bevo sempre il caffè macchiato, però senza zucchero


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mica annacquo. La edulcoro.
> È il vino che annacquo


La buonanima di mio nonno ti diserederebbe

il caffè solo zuccherato… pure a regime durante la dieta, quella bustina di zucchero non me la devono togliere… già la vita è amara pur o cafè NO!


----------



## Lostris (23 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Provvedo


Che sollecitudine!!

È proprio finita un’amicizia


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che sollecitudine!!
> 
> È proprio finita un’amicizia


Non certo per colpa mia e ho testimoni a mio favore


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> La buonanima di mio nonno ti diserederebbe
> 
> il caffè solo zuccherato… pure a regime durante la dieta, quella bustina di zucchero non me la devono togliere… già la vita è amara pur o cafè NO!


mio nonno e tuo nonno dovevano essere parenti!!!


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> mio nonno e tuo nonno dovevano essere parenti!!!


Il vino si “allunga” solo con le percoche (pesca gialla)


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Il vino si “allunga” solo con le percoche (pesca gialla)


cioè???...non la so questa


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Anch'io.... uno al giorno dopo pranzo .... praticamente lo prendo al posto del dolce


Il dolce è sempre dolce, io ne prendo un pochino tra la frutta e il caffè ,il quale mi piace dolce .
Dato che ne prendo un po' ora quelli che prendo in casa metto delle gocce che sostituiscono lo zucchero se no sarebbe un macello.
Per la cronaca ,da giovane per il gran numero di caffè ebbi problemi ,trovato scoperto l'inghippo ho diminuito di molto e le goggine sono una soluzione che non cambiano sapore e il gusto


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Il vino si “allunga” solo con le percoche (pesca gialla)


Io essendo diventato astemio in un dito di vino riempio con l'acqua possibilmente frizzante


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io essendo diventato astemio in un dito di vino riempio con l'acqua possibilmente frizzante


ma perché non bevi solo acqua allora? non fai prima?


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> cioè???...non la so questa


Falloooo!!! Vino bianco o rosso (preferisco il giallo), ghiacciato, sbuccia una pesca gialla (c’è a chi piace con la buccia ma a me fa senso quella cosa pelosa) e lasciala nel vino… e che è


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> cioè???...non la so questa


Se non le hai mai mangiate prima ti sei persa una delizia ..
Devi provarla prima ..
Mio padre generalmente le prepara quando abbiamo un surplus di pesche che non sai più come consumarle ...
Devi mettere in una ciotola capiente del vino rosso (buono... ovviamente non il tavernello) dello zucchero e le pesche precedentemente divise in 2 e snocciolare...
Lasci riposare per x tempo...
E poi wow!
Le mangi così...
Col vino e lo zucchero...
Un orgasmo ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Falloooo!!! Vino bianco o rosso (preferisco il giallo), ghiacciato, sbuccia una pesca gialla (c’è a chi piace con la buccia ma a me fa senso quella cosa pelosa) e lasciala nel vino… e che è


Abbiamo scritto insieme..


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Abbiamo scritto insieme..


Siii ho letto ora… l’unica cosa è che non aggiungiamo zucchero noi… davvero una delizia


----------



## Nono (23 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io essendo diventato astemio in un dito di vino riempio con l'acqua possibilmente frizzante


Io praticamente pasteggio a sangria ed acqua gasata


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Il vino si “allunga” solo con le percoche (pesca gialla)


eh però il vino bianco, mio zio faceva frizzantino e percoche  ma quelle buone, mica quelle che si trovano qui


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu sei da denunciare.


Sai noi dA giovani


Vera ha detto:


> Tu sei da denunciare.


Forse per la cosa che utilizza,pensa noi anni ,molti ,fa si allungava con un po' di gassosa ,aveva una altro sapore ma buono


----------



## Ulisse (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> cioè???...non la so questa


o mamma mia che devo leggere...
si chiama sangria napoletana
rigorosamente molto fredda
dopo averle lasciate un paio di ore in ammollo in frigo, ti bevi il vino ed alla fine ti mangi la pesca gialla che nel frattempo è diventata rossa


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Siii ho letto ora… l’unica cosa è che non aggiungiamo zucchero noi… davvero una delizia


mio zio a volte aggiungeva anche lo zucchero


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh però il vino bianco, mio zio faceva frizzantino e percoche  ma quelle buone, mica quelle che si trovano qui


Quanto più buono è il vino meglio è… ti ubriachi solo con la frutta


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma perché non bevi solo acqua allora? non fai prima?


Mi dà un leggero sapore all'acqua


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Siii ho letto ora… l’unica cosa è che non aggiungiamo zucchero noi… davvero una delizia


belle ricette...prevedo una bella sbronza e tante risate


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Falloooo!!! Vino bianco o rosso (preferisco il giallo), ghiacciato, sbuccia una pesca gialla (c’è a chi piace con la buccia ma a me fa senso quella cosa pelosa) e lasciala nel vino… e che è


Perché ho detto “vino bianco o rosso ma preferisco il giallo” non lo so


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Perché ho detto “vino bianco o rosso ma preferisco il giallo” non lo so


avevo sorvolato


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Prossima cena tra amici ci sarà da ridere


----------



## Koala (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> avevo sorvolato


Il caldo inizia a farsi sentire


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se non le hai mai mangiate prima ti sei persa una delizia ..
> Devi provarla prima ..
> Mio padre generalmente le prepara quando abbiamo un surplus di pesche che non sai più come consumarle ...
> Devi mettere in una ciotola capiente del vino rosso (buono... ovviamente non il tavernello) dello zucchero e le pesche precedentemente divise in 2 e snocciolare...
> ...


La versione padana della sangria..ma più buona.


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

noi siamo andati all'inaugurazione di un bar, alle 16 prosecco, ora siamo di nuovo in ufficio, penso che posso anche andare a casa


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> noi siamo andati all'inaugurazione di un bar, alle 16 prosecco, ora siamo di nuovo in ufficio, penso che posso anche andare a casa


bella roba


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> bella roba


ho mangiato due pezzetti mini di pizza, non capisco più niente


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La versione padana della sangria..ma più buona.


effettivamente mi attirano più le pesche che l'anguria...


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho mangiato due pezzetti mini di pizza, non capisco più niente


Anche a me succede così...se non mangio mentre bevo tempo 5 minuti inizia a girarmi la testa...


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Anche a me succede così...se non mangio mentre bevo tempo 5 minuti inizia a girarmi la testa...


E te la terremo ferma noi…


----------



## Vera (23 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sai noi dA giovani
> 
> Forse per la cosa che utilizza,pensa noi anni ,molti ,fa si allungava con un po' di gassosa ,aveva una altro sapore ma buono


Ho visto bere la birra con tutto. Mi rifiuto 


Ulisse ha detto:


> o mamma mia che devo leggere...
> si chiama sangria napoletana
> rigorosamente molto fredda
> dopo averle lasciate un paio di ore in ammollo in frigo, ti bevi il vino ed alla fine ti mangi la pesca gialla che nel frattempo è diventata rossa
> ...


Penso sia un'abitudine estesa in tutto il sud Italia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho visto bere la birra con tutto. Mi rifiuto
> 
> Penso sia un'abitudine estesa in tutto il sud Italia.


Noi siamo in prov di Milano ..e totalmente lombardi....


----------



## Ulisse (23 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Penso sia un'abitudine estesa in tutto il sud Italia.


sicuramente.
il nome, credo, ognuno se lo sceglie campanilisticamente 
di sicuro in Puglia la troveremo, identica, con il nome di sangria barese


----------



## MariLea (23 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> o mamma mia che devo leggere...
> si chiama sangria napoletana
> rigorosamente molto fredda
> dopo averle lasciate un paio di ore in ammollo in frigo, ti bevi il vino ed alla fine ti mangi la pesca gialla che nel frattempo è diventata rossa
> ...


Si chiama sangria da sangre cioè sangue in spagnolo, dove è nata 
ormai diffusa in tutto il mondo...


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche io metto lo zucchero nel caffè
> (pure il latte).
> 
> Bannatemi


ok.

ah hai detto bannatemi, allora no


----------



## Foglia (23 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mica annacquo. La edulcoro.
> È il vino che annacquo


Terrificante!


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noi siamo in prov di Milano ..e totalmente lombardi....


E i miei nonni, da cui i miei genitori “l’hanno imparata” non sapevano nemmeno dove stava il sud o la spagna.
Diciamo che tutto il mondo è paese.

Parliamo di Rusumada ora?


----------



## Vera (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noi siamo in prov di Milano ..e totalmente lombardi....


Al nord mai mangiate. Al Sud è capitato spesso mi venissero offerte. Precisamente si usavano le percoche.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Al nord mai mangiate. Al Sud è capitato spesso mi venissero offerte. Precisamente si usavano le percoche.


Vieni anche tu da me ...
Ormai invito tutti...


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Al nord mai mangiate. Al Sud è capitato spesso mi venissero offerte. Precisamente si usavano le percoche.


Ma poi le pesche che hanno loro non sono neanche parenti con quelle che si trovano qua
Mia nonna con una pesca ci mangiava due fette di pane dal succo che aveva


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Sempre mangiate le pesche nel vino, ma anche le mele.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre mangiate le pesche nel vino, ma anche le mele.


da me, gli irriducibili, non si fermano alla percoca.
Passato il periodo estivo, vanno di mele, pere,..

Le pere non sono malaccio.
Ma la percoca è imbattibile.
Lascia il vino profumato ed a sua volta si impregna.
Sembra inventata apposta


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uno recente: ho preso delle delle pastiglie: dose giornaliera mezza pastiglia al giorno, non superare le dosi consigliate. Ma perché non le hanno fatte direttamente la metà più piccole?


Un volta lo chiesi a mia moglie e mi diede una risposta ma sono talmente rincoglionito che me la sono scordata.
Una ragione c'è, comunque.
Fidati.


----------

